# Fall Season



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

This is my first full season in the gulf. I have a question about this great fishing we are seeing now. 

Historically how late in the year will this good fishing continue? I know weather makes it more difficult to plan ahead, but would mid Nov be too late to see this kind of fishing we are seeing now?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Historically how late in the year will this good fishing continue? I know weather makes it more difficult to plan ahead, but would mid Nov be too late to see this kind of fishing we are seeing now?


We caught our state record big eyes Thanksgiving week, and PLENTY of 
blues in November. Lot of better sized (150+) tuna in November if you can find the right baits 

Good wahoo fishing as well.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> We caught our state record big eyes Thanksgiving week, and PLENTY of
> blues in November. Lot of better sized (150+) tuna in November if you can find the right baits
> 
> Good wahoo fishing as well.


Excellent, I just hope we can get a good window.


----------

